

Ender: A full featured package manager for your browser - steilpass
http://ender.no.de/

======
steilpass
(From the website)

Ender is a full featured package manager for your browser. It allows you to
search, install, manage, and compile front-end javascript packages and their
dependencies for the web. We like to think of it as NPM's little sister.

Ender is not a JavaScript library. It's not a jQuery replacement. It's not
even a static asset. It's a tool for making the consumption of front-end
javascript packages dead simple and incredibly powerful.

